
Soylent: What Happened When I Stopped Eating for 2 Weeks - DeusExMachina
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2013/08/20/soylent/
======
DrScump
"Though I drank tons of water during Soylent, according to the instructions,
those missing 4 lbs of water weight indicate I may have been less hydrated
when I came in the second time."

More likely: you carried a lot less liver and muscle glycogen by the end (a
typical result of low carb intake), and glycogen binds a lot of water.

When I first keto dieted, I lost _13 pounds_ in the first 2.5 days, probably
almost all water, much of that probably from shedding glycogen.

